# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Vung Tau

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu* cho người thân, bạn bè. Didau.org xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Vũng Tàu*.

*Đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ
*
Để có thể mua được những món  quà, vài món kỷ vật, đặc sản mang đậm chất biển, du khách có thể dạo qua  các quầy thủ công mỹ nghệ tại khu vực ngã ba Lê Lợi – Trưng Trắc – Trưng Nhị. Ở đây, chúng tôi xin nói đến một trong những cửa hàng mỹ nghệ dọc khu vực này, đó là cửa hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ Thuỳ Dương. Tại đây, du khách có thể tìm thấy các mặt hàng được làm từ vỏ sò, ốc (tạo hình, cẩn ghép tranh, phù điêu, đồ gia dụng…), hàng sơn mài, đá non nước…  


 Trong mỗi món hàng đều mang hơi thở  riêng của biển. Để lắng nghe tiếng sóng biển rì rào, du khách nên chọn  cho mình những vỏ ốc, với giá từ 5.000 đồng đến 50.000 đồng/con tuỳ  loại, hay chọn cho mình một vật trang trí, du khách có thể chọn những  chuỗi cườm được làm thủ công từ những vỏ ốc biển nhỏ xíu giá 2.000  đồng/dây. Hoặc chọn những vật trang trí, du khách có thể chọn những bình  hoa, những bức tranh cẩn ghép từ vỏ ốc, sơn mài, đá non nước tinh xảo  giá từ 50.000 đồng đến vài triệu đồng…Shop tơ lụa, thổ cẩm thời trang  Gia Đình, tại số 34 Quang Trung, thành phố Vũng Tàu.



 
Những lần qua đây tôi đều rất ấn tượng bởi những chiếc chuông gió bắt mắt làm thành hình trái tim hay những ngôi nhà được làm từ những vỏ sò thể hiện được sự công phu, tỉ mỉ và bàn tay nghệ thuật của người làm ra nó. Không lần nào tôi không chọn mấy chiếc dễ thương cho những người bạn của mình. Giá của những chiếc chuông gió này chỉ khoảng 50 đến 60 ngàn đồng một chiếc. Ngoài những dãy hàng ven đường kể trên, bạn có thể đến tham quan và mua sắm mặt hàng sơn mài mỹ nghệ tại một số địa chỉ sau: Mĩ nghệ Thùy Dương: Ngã ba Lê Lợi, Trưng Trắc, Trưng Nhị, TP Vũng Tàu ; Hội Nghệ Nhân Tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu: 34 Quang Trung, P.1, TP Vũng Tàu; Mĩ Nghệ Hoàng Anh : Kiosque số 2- Lê Lợi, TP Vũng Tàu; Mĩ Nghệ Thái An: Kiosque số 5- Lê Lợi, TP Vũng Tàu; Mĩ Nghệ Biển Đông : Kiosque số 4, Lê Lợi, TP Vũng Tàu.




*Tơ lụa thổ cẩm - Shopping
*
Nếu du khách muốn có những món quà mang chút vẻ hoang dã của tây nguyên, hay mang đậm hồn Việt ở thành phố biển Vũng Tàu, du khách có thể tìm thấy tại Shop thời trang Gia Đình. Từ chất liệu truyền thống tự nhiên của người Việt là  tơ tằm, thổ cẩm, những sản phẩm may mặc như mang một vẻ đẹp thuần  khiết, mềm mại, kín đáo. Các sản phẩm may mặc ở dây rất đa dạng, phong  phú như: các mẫu áo tơ lụa, thổ cẩm; bóp đựng viết, giấy tờ; giỏ, vải tơ lụa… Ngoài ra, du khách còn tìm thấy ở dây nhiều mặt hàng lưu niệm từ chất liệu mây tre…ải 
*
Hải sản

*Bạn có thể chọn mua những gói mực khô ngon, ghẹ, cua biển là đặc sản của Vũng Tàu mang về làm quà cho người thân. Những loại hải sản này du khách có thể mua ở chợ cũ, chợ mới Vũng Tàu. Chợ cũ nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, phường 1, TP Vũng Tàu, còn chợ mới nằm trên góc Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa và Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh.





Bạn cũng có thể đi tham quan và mua hải sản khô tại cửa hàng giới thiệu mực ăn liền – Văn Sen ở địa chỉ 42 Hoàng Hoa Thám, TP Vũng Tàu hay Công ty cổ phần chế biến XNK thủy sản BR-VT: 460 Trương Công Định, P.8, TP Vũng Tàu.



*Mắm Trí Hải

*Một đặc sản không thể không giới thiệu đó là mắm Trí Hải. Nguồn hải sản phong phú đã cho ra đời những loại mắm ngon. Bạn có thể mua những mũ mắm ruốc nguyên chất, pha sẵn loại siêu hạng, mắm ruốc siêu hạng loại tép, mắm ruốc xào me ăn liền, mắm ruốc thượng hạn loại rời tại cửa hàng 22 Lô C3, Trung tâm thương mại thị xã Bà Rịa hay chi nhánh tại thành phố Vũng Tàu số 417 Trương Công Định, TP Vũng Tàu.







Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Vũng Tàu click vào *Du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *du lich Vung Tau*

----------


## thietht

*Thủ công mĩ nghệ*

*Mĩ nghệ Thùy Dương*
Ngã ba Lê Lợi - Trưng Trắc Trưng Nhị, TP. Vũng Tàu. 

*Hội Nghệ Nhân Tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu*
34 Quang Trung, P.1, TP. Vũng Tàu.

*Mĩ Nghệ Hoàng Anh* 
Kiosque số 2- Lê Lợi, TP. Vũng Tàu.
Tel: (064) 853771 

*Mĩ Nghệ Thái An* 
Kiosque số 5- Lê Lợi, TP. Vũng Tàu. 
Tel: (064) 810212 

*Mĩ Nghệ Biển Đông* 
Kiosque số 4, Lê Lợi, TP. Vũng Tàu. 
Tel: (064) 856552

*Chợ - Siêu thị*

*Chợ Bến Đình*
Nằm cuối đường Lê Lợi, TP.Vũng Tàu
Tại đây có bán rất nhiều đồ mỹ nghệ (tại các kiosque)

*Chợ Cũ*
Nằm ở trung tâm thành phô, Phường 1, TP.Vũng Tàu

*Chợ Mới*
Nằm trên góc Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa và Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh

*Trung tâm Thương mại Imperial Plaza*
163Thuỳ Vân, TP.Vũng Tàu.

*Siêu thị Co.opMart Vũng Tàu*
36 Nguyễn Thái Học, P.7, TP.Vũng Tàu

----------

